# Best "slow down" PC software for transcribing ?



## bcarwell (Jan 15, 2019)

Do I assume correctly that "Transcribe !" is generally currently the best PC software currently for transcribing into notation music from CDs, MP3, etc. ? I don't need a Cadillac but rather a solid Ford or Chevy that is reasonably user friendly for transcribing piano jazz, orchestral works, etc.

There seem to be a number of them available, such as "Song Surgeon", etc. I think Transcribe is currently around $40 whereas Song Surgeon is around $75 and up.

I use AnyTune Pro app on my iPad which is very inexpensive but full-featured. But alas it is only available on a Mac but not PC. And it is wonderful, with all the features like slowing down without changing pitch or timbre (much), permitting markers/locaters, etc., etc. I'm looking for similar functionality that AnyTune has but for a PC.

If you have a favorite, please tell me why it might be preferred over Transcribe. Thanks for any help.

Bob


----------



## TheSteven (Jan 15, 2019)

Check out https://riffstation.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/categories/200910059-Riffstation-Desktop-Mac-and-PC- (Riffstation).
Don't know if it's 'the best' but it's darn good _and it's (currently) free!
_
I bought my copy a couple of years back and even then thought it was a good value.


----------



## JJP (Jan 15, 2019)

I occasionally use Transcribe, but mostly I just use Pro Tools because I'm often sent things in that format. Shift-spacebar to play at half speed, and a one-band EQ are pretty much the only tools I use.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jan 15, 2019)

Transcribe is pretty cool I have used it a lot. Riffststion is free try that first


----------



## Rob (Jan 15, 2019)

Transcribe and riffstation for me too... this last one has a cool feature that lets you zoom in the stereo field and isolate/exclude selected instruments. For ios there's an incredible app called audiostretch...


----------



## bcarwell (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks all. Audiostretch in particular blew me away. In my quest I ran across an iOS app that is particularly useful to me called Loop2Learn. In the app you pull up a YouTube video and it allows you to specify a loop in it and then play it back at a speed of your choice. There are a zillion wonderful tutorials I have found from jazz piano to bluegrass banjer to .. to ... This wonderful app lets you pick a segment, loop playback at desired slow speed until learned, and then there is a button to move to the next same-size segment. Wonderful for learning off the internet ! And avoids having to download the video off Youtube first.

Another one I found is 4Kvideodownloader. You put in a URL from it (a single Youtube, or channel, or etc.) and it downloads the video (including the entire channel). When you play a thus downloaded video in it, it invokes VLC Media Player to play it. I did not realize that the VLC player has a slow down and looping feature in it to achieve the same objective I was after.

Amazing times we live in !

All the best, Bob


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 16, 2019)

Haven't tried the others, but Riffstation does a very good job!


----------

